# Thursday Night



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

Went out for a quick trip last night. Water was a little dirty but managed to get a few.


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

well done and a nice "mess" of flatties...:hungry thanks for posting...i've got a bunch of bull minnows and i'm going to try this evening myself...


----------



## tightlines (Oct 1, 2007)

Not too bad. I almost went last night but I stayed home and did some chores instead. Nice fish. Does your boat have diamond plate on the front?


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Good for you. 





A hint on pix taking.



Throw a tape measure or yardstick beside your fish or the subject your taking a pix of. 



Example:


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

> *tightlines (6/6/2008)*Not too bad. I almost went last night but I stayed home and did some chores instead. Nice fish. Does your boat have diamond plate on the front?


No diamond plate on my boat.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

> *X-Shark (6/6/2008)*Good for you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the hint..... If these fish were monsters I would have. But the truth is I didnt want folks to realize the flounder were barely legal.


----------



## tightlines (Oct 1, 2007)

I hear ya on the "barely legal" most of the fish I have been sticking have been on the smaller side lately. I knew you had am aluminum boat and I saw someone with one where I have been gigging and wondered if it was you.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

> *tightlines (6/6/2008)*I hear ya on the "barely legal" most of the fish I have been sticking have been on the smaller side lately. I knew you had am aluminum boat and I saw someone with one where I have been gigging and wondered if it was you.


If the boat you saw had diamond plate then it wasnt me.....


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice fish MR...you trying to patient the side walk photo kit now?? oke


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

Just tryin to mix it up a bit.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Glad seen somebody got to go.


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

Thats great! You are the flounder master :bowdown

That is a cool new signature pic btw.


----------

